# 140lx70wx50h rimless ??



## Robert H. Tavera (19 Feb 2014)

well.. my current tank is 120lx30wx50h is made by 6m glass with frames and two top supports. IMO it´s too narrow and it´s very difficult to make a nice aquascape in it, so i´m goin to build a new one.

i want my new rimless tank because my curret tank has frames and a canopy, and it´s becomming realy anoying to deal with the canopy and the supports each single week when i have to make the maintance work. I want to feel free when i introduce my hands on the tank... and in the past a very nice driftwood pice coudn´t get in because of the top supports... it was frustraiting!!

Also i want to experiment an open-top layout, whit pendant lamps.

And last but not least my curret tank´s glass is know very scratched.... before it was a planted tank it was a cichlid´s tank with some pirahnas and even a turtle.... so you can imagine how the glass looks like.

Another problem that i have is that here in México optiwhite glass is very rare and the only one aviable is 10mm thick.

yesterday i went to a glass store and i saw the regular 12mm float glass and it doesn´t looks bad... but the next one aviable, the 19mm was too green!!

do you think i could make a rimless tank 140x70x50 with a 12mm glass?... if not which is the largest tank i can make rimless with that glass?

theaquatools sais that with 48cm tall the tank needs a glass of 12mm with a safety factor of 7... so i decide to make it 50cm and of course leave 2cm without water,

any comment is apreciated!


----------



## sa80mark (19 Feb 2014)

Sounds perfect to me, the safety calculator I use  gives a safety factor of 5, so whether its 5 or 7 your still safe to go ahead, look forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## Edvet (19 Feb 2014)

Calculating Glass Thickness for Aquariums maybe helpfull


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (19 Feb 2014)

thak you guys, and which Sista silicon is the best one for this purpose? i said sista because are the ones that i have seen at the home deppot.!! no idea of other brands.

or any other sugestion....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Feb 2014)

Don't ask why, because I don't know will be the reply. 

I heard people recommend this as the best silicon sealant:
Gold Label 290ml Clear Pond and Aquarium Silicone Sealant - Gold Label from Discount Leisure Products UK


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (20 Feb 2014)

thanks for the thread Nathaniel !


----------

